#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  درخواست خرید برد y و x و تغذیه پلاسما ال جی 42pj350r

## chavooshi

با سلام
درخواست خرید برد y و x و تغذیه پلاسما ال جی 42pj350r استوک یا آک دارم، لطفا درصورت موجود بودن پیام بدید

----------

*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> با سلام
> درخواست خرید برد y و x و تغذیه پلاسما ال جی 42pj350r استوک یا آک دارم، لطفا درصورت موجود بودن پیام بدید


.
سلام دوست گرامی . موجود نیست

----------

